# IPOD touch



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

My son just got home from college ,,, he has one of these IPOD Touch thingys.

Wonder if anyone is using them for business ? Sit at a Starbucks , wireless connect , do the banking , the schedule , find materials ,etc .

Not bad ( $289 ) for a hand sized computer basically . Thoughts ??

Cal


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Cal said:


> My son just got home from college ,,, he has one of these IPOD Touch thingys.
> 
> Wonder if anyone is using them for business ? Sit at a Starbucks , wireless connect , do the banking , the schedule , find materials ,etc .
> 
> ...


Do you mean Iphone? I thought an Ipod was for listening and downloading music off the internet. I may be wrong i can't keep up with all these technical terms and gadgets they come out with anymore. Hell I am just getting over the idea that a cassette is replacing 8 track tapes.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I bought my wife a 64 gig ipod touch a couple weeks ago. She seems to like it. I'll try to surf my wholesaler website and see how it works out.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

*Blackberry Storm*

I use my blackberry storm all the time to schedule calls look at pdf files and still learning all sorts of things about it.


----------



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Can't say for the Ipod touch. But like Bollinger mentioned. An iphone def does all that. I havn't invested in one yet but it's coming. The amount those things can do is amazing. Besdies surfing the web, checking email, take,send recieve amazing photo & video it's programed with google maps so at any moment just hit the button and it gives you the over head where you are. I think if you use it properly it's gotta pay for it's self quickly.

I don't know if I would use it properly or just to download and store high quality porn... But still worth it in my opinion!


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

i wouldn't be doing on-line banking on free wifi, just sounds too unsecure to me.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Bollinger plumber said:


> .......... Hell I am just getting over the idea that a cassette is replacing 8 track tapes.


 
What is an 8 track tape?




Just kidding.

I don't know how you guys surf the internet on these little phone screens. I tried using my sister-in-law's phone to read the forum at a birthday party a few weeks back and gave up in like five minutes. Either the view was too small to read or you had to scroll from right to left and up and down too much.

Maybe old age is creeping in on me.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> What is an 8 track tape?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Turn my phone on its side and the screen get bigger. My only trouble is with pz that it doesnt download all the way. The bar gets right to the end and stops. So I have to stop it myself so I can view it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Blackberry curve, and HP net book. Thats my mobile office.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks all ! I have the phone i need ( G Zone Boulder ,,, GRENADE PROOF ) so i don't need the phone part . Hell ,,, I don't NEED any part of it ,,, just thought it was cool !

cal


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

.................I'm just tired of hearing............." There's an APP for that".:yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Some of our fitters use the Itouch phones and love them. They can walk down a pipe run and get the exact footage. They can lay the phone on a pipe and get the exact degree off plumb or level it is. There are a lot of apps for the phone that fit the pipe trades.


----------

